# requiring information on rabbits



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, as some of you will know i have 2 cats already, but im concidering a rabbit, something ive always wanted but dont know anything about really. 

I would like a bit on info on what would be the best rabbit to get as i would need a friendly placid rabbit that would like to be handled often (if they do like that kind of thing)

Also i know that you have to clean them out, but is it an every day clean out etc? i know you can buy dry rabbit food but how often do you give them veg or salad?

water its obvious you change that every day! (someone will correct me here now lol)

What about Vet care? what do they need? do they need spaying or neuting when living alone? or better still are they best in pairs??

summer and winter. Whats the score for how they live? do they need to come indoors for the winter? or in a sheltered area for example a garage??

a rabbit run.....how big should these be and how often would you put your rabbit in it or is it best to have it attatched to the hutch to let them go in and out when they please?

i cant think of anything else right now so if anyone could help me on this it would be much appreciated for me to make my mind up if a rabbit is for me.
Thanks in advance


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Vicky. I am biased odf course but in my opinion, the best rabbit to get is a lionhead or lion head cross. They are good, placid rabbits who will live quite happily in the house or outside. 

The hutch will need to be at least4 foot long with a seperate bedding area. 

You're right that water needs to be changed avery day.

The best food to buy is a pellet food as muesli types leed to a lot of waste (or so I've found)

The run for a lionhead should be about 4 foot square and if possible, attatched to the hutch, this way the rabbit has access to its run all day. (Dont forget to make sure he/she can't get out under the hutch and that the top is secure to prevent anything getting in or the rabbit climbing out)

I'f you're just getting one rabbit try to get a male, they're more friendly than the females (IMO). You shouldn't need to get him neutred but its a good idea to get an injection for mixamatosis if there's wild rabits in your area.

In the winter, you can either move the rabbit into the garage or into a sheltered area of the garden andhe should be fine.

If you need anymore info, just ask.

I hope this is helpful.


Kev.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats very helpfull Thank you. Ive also heard that lop ears are placid, one of my friends know someone who breeds them for showing and apparently over breeds (not very professional if you ask me) so my biggest problem is knowing what breed to get. 



would be keen to hear other peoples thoughts on male or female and breeds too 

(im thinking of trying to build my own hutch too which should be a laugh)


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Good luck and I hope you find all the info you need. I must admit that I cheat and buy my hutches from a friend that has a pet shop.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I heard rabbits aren't great pets for kiddies as it's scarily easy to dislocate their back legs and the like just to mention so you can be aware as they kick out and some wriggle a lot! 

I have a dwarf bunny he's lovely. He did go through an I'm going to spray my wee everywhere when you take me for walks phase which was annoying but he settled down a year or so later. My friend's boy rabbit does this at the minute too.

I definitely feel boy rabbits are more friendly. My first was a French lop girl and she HATED being picked up and would run away but would trust me enough to sit with her and she'd hop up to me for strokes  aside from that our other two girls were OK but never very confident didn't really want to eat out of your hand sort of thing.

Ours have always had plain pellets can get big sacks easily. We don't give ours salad at all more things like carrot peelings, dandelion leaves, cauliflower, broccoli, cabbage that sort of thing oh and some hard bread he loves that!

Buttons will be 10 in June he's not a hugely exciting bunny to look at but I think his temperament probably reflects that of most males he's a lovely boy.

Where you live I would get a myxi vaccination and there is another that is recommended but I forget the name your vet would know.

Have a look on Gumtree and things for rabbit runs and hutches they are £70 odd in Pets At Home but people sell them way cheaper


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Breeds of buns don't mean you will get a placid bun, my most placid bun is a cross bred bun. If you buy baby buns you have to be prepared to keep them seperate until they are neutered and they are likely to become hormonal for a while which can mean slightly aggressive/spraying etc until they are old enough to be neutered.

Majority of bunnies do not like to be picked up and handled, thats why they dont make good childrens pets, they do need to be neutered as can be very hormonal and 80% of unspayed does develop cancer of the uterus. They need company especially if they live outside, so a bonded neutered female/male pair is the best.

Your best bet is to adopt an already bonded neutered pair from a rescue, that way the rescue will be able to give you a description of their personality and can ensure you get the kind of buns you want 

The accomodation advised for small/medium size buns is 6x2x2ft hutch with a permenant secure (on slabs/concrete) run of 6x4x2ft. A lot of people convert playhouses which is fun to do and looks nice in your garden, im just about to post pics from the one my mum is doing for the rabbits she has rescued recently if you want to have a look.  Happyhutch are reasonable to buy at this size, pet shops don't supply hutches big enough.

Vets wise, they will need a myxi jab every 6 months and a vhd jab every year, if you go to a rescue this would have been done you will need to maintain their boosters.

Rabbits are fab pets, all four of mine are rescues, the important thing to do is to spend time with your buns, sat on the floor so they can come to you and get used to you, they are likely to be nervous to start with, mine mob everyone now they are so freindly. You have to remember they are prey animals and need time to learnt to trust you. Some buns don't mind being picked up, thats something you can discuss with the rescue.

Hope that answers all your questions  Theres a link in my signature to a rescue site.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> Thats very helpfull Thank you. Ive also heard that lop ears are placid, one of my friends know someone who breeds them for showing and apparently over breeds (not very professional if you ask me) so my biggest problem is knowing what breed to get.
> 
> would be keen to hear other peoples thoughts on male or female and breeds too
> 
> (im thinking of trying to build my own hutch too which should be a laugh)


Sorry but thats not true, lops are no more placid than a uppy eared bun, lion heads are no more placid than a dwarf, it depends on the bun, whether they are neutered, have enough space and have a freind. A happy bunny is a more placid bunny.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

kirk68 said:


> Hi Vicky. I am biased odf course but in my opinion, the best rabbit to get is a lionhead or lion head cross. They are good, placid rabbits who will live quite happily in the house or outside.
> 
> The hutch will need to be at least4 foot long with a seperate bedding area.
> 
> ...


4ft is far too small and so is a 4ftsq 'run'!!! And it doesnt matter if you have wild buns in your area, myxi is carried by mosquitos, even housebuns should be vaccinated 6 monthly. You also need to vaccinate against vhd.

I do agree pellet food is the best because it prevents selective feeding, science selective is ideal, but you have to buy it online.


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have kept just about ever kind of rabbit 
and to me the netherland dwarf was the best when we used to keep and breed them, all bunnys stink so I keep them outside all year,
I give them a bowl of water as I think the bottles are just cruel!


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

How your cats get on with them depends on the cat, I have 3 and they all get on fine with the rabbits.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

I know theres wild buns out there fairly close by...never seen them in the streets but Lincolnshire show ground is only a couple of miles away. 

Im not worried about bun with little legs as i would never leave her unsupervised with bun, even with the cats shes learning to stroke them but has a habbit every now and again of grabbing ears but she knows its naughty which is a start so 1 word and she legs go. 

I would deffonatly be interested in a rescue bun.....but if i decide a bun isnt for me, i just may sneekly rescue a cat, my OH is saying NNOOO noooo way coz hes adament he wants a parrot. Im determind to get my own way for a change lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

learnt something new, i didnt think they could drink out of a bowl, i thought they had to have a bottle thing like hamsters etc lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

rob158 said:


> I have kept just about ever kind of rabbit
> and to me the netherland dwarf was the best when we used to keep and breed them, all bunnys stink so I keep them outside all year,
> I give them a bowl of water as I think the bottles are just cruel!


Bunnies do not stink as long as you neuter them and clean them out regulary  nethies can be very fiesty too! Bottles are not cruel, they keep the water clean, just buy a couple of big ones that flow well.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My rabbits not neutered and he doesn't smell..?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> My rabbits not neutered and he doesn't smell..?


Unspayed does urine tend to smell more than males.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Unspayed does urine tend to smell more than males.


Oh OK that makes sense. He's quite a clean little chap and tends to do all his peeing when he's out in his run on the grass


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

crofty said:


> Bunnies do not stink as long as you neuter them and clean them out regulary  nethies can be very fiesty too! Bottles are not cruel, they keep the water clean, just buy a couple of big ones that flow well.


Ive never had a male rabbit that hasn't smelt but thay were never neuter (breeding rabbits) 
I have never had a fiesty netherland dwarf  and ive had a LOT
still think the bottles are cruel thay spent about ten minutes trying to get a drink out even the biggest bottles and only a few seconds in a bowl.


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> learnt something new, i didnt think they could drink out of a bowl, i thought they had to have a bottle thing like hamsters etc lol


Thay dont have to have a bowl I just think its better as its easier for them to drink from,
its up to the owner what thay put water in, just as long as thay have some.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

rob158 said:


> Ive never had a male rabbit that hasn't smelt but thay were never neuter (breeding rabbits)
> I have never had a fiesty netherland dwarf  and ive had a LOT
> still think the bottles are cruel thay spent about ten minutes trying to get a drink out even the biggest bottles and only a few seconds in a bowl.


None of my males smell but they are all done. Ive known some fiesty nethies lol! Well mine are perfectly happy with their big bottles and their water is kept clean that way and can't be knocked over. I don't consider myself cruel  this is where my four bunnies live...


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with the bottles I just dont like them.

Lovely house, I think i'll just leave my house and move in with them! :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

rob158 said:


> I have kept just about ever kind of rabbit
> and to me the netherland dwarf was the best when we used to keep and breed them, all bunnys stink so I keep them outside all year,
> I give them a bowl of water as I think the bottles are just cruel!


I'm sorry am I reading this, I have 8 yes you heard right 8 house rabbits (3 bucks and 5 does) and not one of them "stinks" as you so eloquently put. 
Although my 2 nethies are great and I love them to bits they are not a breed I would recommend for children (tbh I wouldn't recommend a rabbit for a child full stop). 
Not sure where you get that bottles are cruel but hey hoo mine have a choice between the 2 and most use a bottle so go figure lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a lionhead.
He is 5 months and his 4ft square run is Definitely too SMALL he doesn't have enough room to run about in there.
So is is 4x2x2ft hutch.

A hutch I think should be at LEAST 6x2x2ft they need the height to stand up. In 4ft my bun has not enough room realy for a toilet bed and eating area but I am looking at bigger ones asap.

They do live better in pairs and I am looking for a friend for mine once hes had his wee op.

He gets fed pellet food and most of his diet is hay. He gets a variety of fresh treats a day but his fave is just when he can munch grass.


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm sorry am I reading this,


Obviously not well enough 
........................................................................................................................................................


rob158 said:


> Ive never had a male rabbit that hasn't smelt but thay were never neutered (breeding rabbits)





rob158 said:


> I have kept just about ever kind of rabbit
> and to me the netherland dwarf was the best when we used to keep and breed them, all bunnys stink so I keep them outside all year,


In this I mean all of MINE smell, no need to get on your high horse 



B3rnie said:


> I have 8 yes you heard right 8 house rabbits (3 bucks and 5 does) and not one of them "stinks" as you so eloquently put.


............................................................................................................



B3rnie said:


> Not sure where you get that bottles are cruel but hey hoo mine have a choice between the 2 and most use a bottle so go figure lol





rob158 said:


> There's nothing wrong with the bottles I just dont like them.





rob158 said:


> thay spent about ten minutes trying to get a drink out even the biggest bottles and only a few seconds in a bowl.





rob158 said:


> Thay dont have to have a bowl I just think its better as its easier for them to drink from,
> its up to the owner what thay put water in, just as long as thay have some.


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

I would be very worried if a Breeder says that all of their Buns have smelled 

They are extremely clean animals so the smell is more likely to be their environment


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

Stufi said:


> I would be very worried if a Breeder says that all of their Buns have smelled


I say here it is only the male's that smell and that is only because of there urine.



rob158 said:


> Ive never had a male rabbit that hasn't smelt but thay were never neutered (breeding rabbits)





Stufi said:


> They are extremely clean animals so the smell is more likely to be their environment


I am Very offended at that comment  I realy DO NOT see why you are all ganging up on me!

Im sorry Vickie I shouldn't have tried to help out.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can we keep this cool and chilled, this isn't General Chat its the bunny section its meant to be all cute and fluffy and lavaly init :cryin:

Duhhh what a ninny I forgot about hay you reminded me Poisin Girl! Buttons has lots of hay at the ready whenever he fancies it. He can stand up in his cage, its one of these but without the base:










But he is only a lickle dwarf bunny and isn't really that big stood up...

I do think these hutches are very cute 

Natura Delux 6ft x 3ft x 4ft Rabbit Hutch and Run Combo - The Rabbit Hutch Shop.com

When I was little we had bunnies and guinea pigs and they had a big run out of chicken wire that had a concrete base (used to have a shed on it ) and we filled it with soil and grass for them. It must have been at least 8 foot by 10 foot at the very least I'll have to try find a photo they loved it!


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

I am Very offended at that comment  I realy DO NOT see why you are all ganging up on me!

Im sorry Vickie I shouldn't have tried to help out. [/QUOTE]

I am sorry but there is an awful lot of misinformation given on this site. Healthy Rabbits don't smell, but their environment may. If you take offence then I am sorry again but that is where the smell comes from.

I currently have two house rabbits. Both rescues, of which one will be handled easily the other not so. Rabbits, whatever the breed have their own personality.

For the OP, I would say find your nearest rescue. You will be able to view a number of Buns, be sure that they are healthy and get to see their little personalities. They will also be able to give you all the advise you need prior to your final desicion


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> Can we keep this cool and chilled, this isn't General Chat its the bunny section its meant to be all cute and fluffy and lavaly init :cryin:
> 
> Duhhh what a ninny I forgot about hay you reminded me Poisin Girl! Buttons has lots of hay at the ready whenever he fancies it. He can stand up in his cage, its one of these but without the base:
> 
> ...


You are right, 90% of a rabbits diet should be hay. As for the hutch little bunnies need as much room as medium size buns, i wouldnt put any rabbit in anything smaller than either a double 5ftx2ft or single 6ftx2ft hutch with a permenant secure attached run. Also chicken wire is not bunny or fox proof, you need welded square mesh 

Happyhutch are very reasonable is buying a hucth/run combo otherwise looking out for cheap palyhouses/sheds on ebay/gumtree is great and is a fun project to convert them.

Also I would never keep a bunny outside on their own, they need companionship.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> You are right, 90% of a rabbits diet should be hay. As for the hutch little bunnies need as much room as medium size buns, i wouldnt put any rabbit in anything smaller than either a double 5ftx2ft or single 6ftx2ft hutch with a permenant secure attached run. Also chicken wire is not bunny or fox proof, you need welded square mesh
> 
> Happyhutch are very reasonable is buying a hucth/run combo otherwise looking out for cheap palyhouses/sheds on ebay/gumtree is great and is a fun project to convert them.
> 
> Also I would never keep a bunny outside on their own, they need companionship.


The chicken wire pen was years ago, it didn't do bad to be fair we took it down but it had done OK for about six years I think it was a lovely big space  I don't mean Buttons has a little run or anything, but in terms of space he is quite a small thing for his hutch if that makes sense, he has lots of head room and to stand up tall if he wants to and the like 

If I were to buy a new hutch I would love one of those chicken coop style ones they look to have a nice amount of head room although the run not huge.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone! much appreciated, even you Rob, so dont worry  take everything on board and go with the majority so your advice wasnt unseen i asure you 

From what you have all said i think a couple of rescue bunnies would be best....the only major problem i can see putting me off getting bunnies is that i dont have enough pavement for a run to go over so they cant dig and escape underneath. Our own pavement is litrally a footpath all the way around the bungalow! DOH!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> Thanks for the info everyone! much appreciated, even you Rob, so dont worry  take everything on board and go with the majority so your advice wasnt unseen i asure you
> 
> From what you have all said i think a couple of rescue bunnies would be best....the only major problem i can see putting me off getting bunnies is that i dont have enough pavement for a run to go over so they cant dig and escape underneath. Our own pavement is litrally a footpath all the way around the bungalow! DOH!


What about making a paved area somewhere in the garden? Depends how much room you have to play with


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My run is on grass.
I just added mesh to the bottom so he can't dig out. It is plastic coated mesh so it doesnt hurt his wee feet and I check it every day cause if he starts stripping the plastic off I will have to change it.

He now has his run attached in the day then I shut him in at night, until I get a better hutch anyway cause of my cats I don't trust them. They can open a cat flap that is locked one way so not leaving bunny in his run! Lol


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Just a thought, have you considered a pair of sibling same sex guinea pigs as I think they are more suited to younger kids. I have 2 buns myself and in my opinion think that piggies are better suited for little kids as in general they tolerate regular handling better and require abit less space than buns. 

Hope this is useful .


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

crofty said:


> What about making a paved area somewhere in the garden? Depends how much room you have to play with


not really any space out back once we get the decking done for outselves and get little legs a trampoline we are going to need other space for other toys


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ozzboz said:


> Just a thought, have you considered a pair of sibling same sex guinea pigs as I think they are more suited to younger kids. I have 2 buns myself and in my opinion think that piggies are better suited for little kids as in general they tolerate regular handling better and require abit less space than buns.
> 
> Hope this is useful .


i dont know why, but i dont like them, im a little bit nervous of them and rats, mice, hamsters, ferrets.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> not really any space out back once we get the decking done for outselves and get little legs a trampoline we are going to need other space for other toys


You need to seriously think about whether you have space for bunnies then, because they need to be able to run round and have space otherwise you will have very unhappy rabbits.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

crofty said:


> You need to seriously think about whether you have space for bunnies then, because they need to be able to run round and have space otherwise you will have very unhappy rabbits.


we have plenty of space for buns, its just pavement we Lack.....


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> we have plenty of space for buns, its just pavement we Lack.....


Maybe if you show someone a photo they might be able to help you figure something out? I'm not much good really. Buttons' run isn't on his cage and he doesn't tend to dig/I check on him all the time and the garden is enclosed so it doesn't matter if he would get out.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

typical i try to upload a pic and attatchments arnt working....GRRRR


----------

